# Advice needed - this might be an odd one :)



## karen203 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all

I'm a divorced mum and considering making a new start.

I have worked as a professional clairvoyant/tarot reader for several years. I do home parties, work for phone lines, text lines and via e-mail etc so can work from anywhere so long as phone and internet but would love to find out if there would be opportunities face to face as it were - would anyone know if there is a demand over there? I know over here I'm always busy.

I do know a colleague who spent some years in spain as a reader and am going to have a chat with her when i get the chance to see how she got on - from what I gather so far it was a very positive experience for her.

Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.

And before you ask yes this working abroad thing has come up in my cards  LOL

Best wishes
Karen


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice to hear a move to Spain might be on the cards, and welcome to the forum

No idea if there would be a requirement for them to be honest .... you'd be relying presumably totally on British Expats, so you'd need to choose an area carefully

Personally ...................I'd rather not know


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Nice to hear a move to Spain might be on the cards, and welcome to the forum
> 
> No idea if there would be a requirement for them to be honest .... you'd be relying presumably totally on British Expats, so you'd need to choose an area carefully
> 
> Personally ...................I'd rather not know


I would like to know easier to plan then , if it said you have 3 years to go you could spend spend spend and then spend some more without having to worry over pensions etc etc.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Learn Spanish - It's a GIANT market then!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Learn Spanish - It's a GIANT market then!


Yep good point and get some Spanish cards or the results could be wrong  Then you get sued and made bankrupt and then you would have to go back to the Uk with nothing 

hmmmmmmm well maybe not so bad you would get free housing and stuff 

Heck buy the cards and learn the language and go for it 

Or just stick to a heavily ex brits area i am sure you will do enough to pay the bills as i know a lot of people believe in it..


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

karen203 said:


> Hi all
> 
> - would anyone know if there is a demand over there?
> 
> ...


Surely you are the best person to ask these questions to.................


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Karen,

As a Clairvoyant wouldnt you already know how your future would lie over here??????


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

pscotton said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> As a Clairvoyant wouldnt you already know how your future would lie over here??????


LOL yea he has a point .. you should be telling us


----------

